# Backuppc - webinterface [SOLVED]

## upengan78

Greetings,

I see lot of old threads from people who had issues getting webinterface to work for backuppc. I am having similar issue and don't know what to do.

Here is there error when I access :http://localhost/cgi-bin/BackupPC_Admin

```
Error: Wrong user: my userid is 81, instead of 119(backuppc)

This script needs to run as the user specified in $Conf{BackupPCUser}, which is set to backuppc.

This is an installation problem. If you are using mod_perl then it appears that Apache is not running as user backuppc. If you are not using mod_perl, then most like setuid is not working properly on BackupPC_Admin. Check the permissions on /usr/share/webapps/backuppc/2.1.2-r1/hostroot/cgi-bin//BackupPC_Admin and look at the documentation.

```

If I change $Conf{BackupPCUser} to apache then I get a different error :

Error: Unable to connect to BackupPC server

I must mention one more problem using apache in config.pl is that I can't start backuppc service :

```
/etc/init.d/backuppc restart

 * Restarting BackupPC ...

 * Stopping BackupPC ...                                                                                                                              [ ok ]

 * Starting BackupPC ...

Wrong user: my userid is 119, instead of 81 (apache)

BackupPC::Lib->new failed                                                                                                                             [ !! ]

 * Failed to restart BackupPC   
```

This looks similar issue as some might have seen while installing mailman (with-cgi username)..

How can I resolve this one?

[I] app-backup/backuppc

```
     Available versions:  (2.1.2-r1) 2.1.2-r1

   {doc samba vhosts}

     Installed versions:  2.1.2-r1(2.1.2-r1)(14:06:40 02/15/11)(-doc -samba -vhosts)
```

Thanks,Last edited by upengan78 on Tue Feb 15, 2011 11:53 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## gerdesj

If backuppc is the only webapp then you could switch apache to run as the backuppc user.  

I don't think Apache can be easily run multiple times like MySQL or OpenVPN, so you could run another webserver just for backuppc if you needed to and then proxy it in apache to integrate it into the central webspace. Bit of overkill but it will get the job done.

Have you done as the error suggests and read the docs?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> This is an installation problem. If you are using mod_perl then it appears that Apache is not running as user backuppc. If you are not using mod_perl, then most like setuid is not working properly on BackupPC_Admin. Check the permissions on /usr/share/webapps/backuppc/2.1.2-r1/hostroot/cgi-bin//BackupPC_Admin and look at the documentation. 
> 
> 

 

Cheers

Jon

----------

## upengan78

Thanks for helping. I am thinking this is some sort of gentoo bug about setuid or permissions . This should work by default. I wasn't using mod_perl so setuid part looked related to my issue but I think gentoo installer should take care of setuid or perms like it does for other web apps. 

I have moved to version 3.2.0-r1 from backup layman. This version installs its own backup as well backuppc-apache2 script with a /etc/backup/httpd.conf to run at port 80. I changed this port to 81 so that I can run existing apache2 at 80. 

Everything in the web interface is working fine now.

Thanks to https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=287133#c74

Thank you.

----------

